# Life onboard Fred Olsen's cruise ship "Black Prince" during a Canary Islands Cruise in 1970.



## keating1975

Life onboard Fred Olsen's cruise ship "Black Prince" during a Canary Islands Cruise in 1970.
(Full details about the ship are in the Description)


----------



## poseidon9

Interesting film, very enjoyable.A bit different than the present mega-liner cruises. 

Does anyone recognize the vessel in the port of Las Palmas, shown on the film just after 6.00 minutes time? I mean the vessel looking like a passenger ship from a pre-war era with Spanish flag but apparently not with a Trasmediterranea funnel scheme. Possibly a navy vessel?

(There is also the easily recognisable larger Trasmediterranea passenger vessel built in the 1960s shown several times).


----------



## John Cassels

Also at 13 minutes , looks like Naess Pioneer , similar outline.


----------



## poseidon9

Answering my own question, the vessel is a Spanish survey vessel built in the 1930s, at 6.00 minutes. Also visible later in the film is the German cruise ship Regina Maris.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

John Cassels said:


> Also at 13 minutes , looks like Naess Pioneer , similar outline.


Similar basic design. The ship is either Greek or German. The real sister of the NAESS PIONEER is LOF's LONDON COURIER. Apart from the fancy paint job the difference is the wheelhouse. The windows on the COURIER had 9 windows, PIONEER had 13, 

























Good view of the OVERSEAS COURIER leaving the Yard at Emden.

Stephen


----------



## randcmackenzie

Stephen J. Card said:


> Similar basic design. The ship is either Greek or German. The real sister of the NAESS PIONEER is LOF's LONDON COURIER. Apart from the fancy paint job the difference is the wheelhouse. The windows on the COURIER had 9 windows, PIONEER had 13,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 686069
> 
> View attachment 686070
> 
> 
> Good view of the OVERSEAS COURIER leaving the Yard at Emden.
> 
> Stephen


Nice pictures Steve, but I think the ship at 13 minutes is one of the Ludwig owned Navios ore carriers.

Regards, Roddie.


----------



## John Cassels

randcmackenzie said:


> Nice pictures Steve, but I think the ship at 13 minutes is one of the Ludwig owned Navios ore carriers.
> 
> Regards, Roddie.


You could be right there Roddie , length of poop deck not the same .


----------



## Stephen J. Card

I have not been able to find any photos of the old Navios bulkers. I have seen a photo... somewhere. Can't remember. The bridge is different and yes, the poop is long. The house is smaller and the funnel is very 'low and sleek'. The funnel is in blue and white stripe and a large white N on the side. At the time I thought it was a Nirachos ships. It isn't.

Another comparison. NAESS FAVORITA. Same basic design as NAESS PIONEER, but instead no midship house, the aft house is almost identical. The difference is it now has a wheelhouse above and the funnel is different and higher. Same DWT, similar dimensions. I guess FAVOURITA was cheaper to built.

Stephen


----------



## shinz

Being a tug nut, I wonder if anyone has any idea what the tug is at 6:13. It looks to me like something with salvage capability, maybe on salvage station? A nice video, some interesting vessels in those harbour shots.
Steve.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Steve 

Here you go. Bugsier 1969-built. BALTIC. O.N. 6926048. Only one is this class.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Here is the rest of the info:

BALTIC (1969 - 1986) 1969: built by F. Schichau GmbH. Bremerhaven (yn.1745). 662 grt. Dim. 50,78 (45,00) x 11,71 x 5,36 (4,87) m. 4 tew 12 cyl. diesel engine K.H.D., 3.000 bhp. 45 tbp 

1983 (09/05) Laid up at Bremerhaven. 1986 (04/04): Atlantic Rescuer, North Atlantic Towage & Salvage Company Ltd., Limassol. 200.. wrecked at Walvis Bay, S.A. 

Stephen


----------



## poseidon9

Not to forget that there is one of the Canadian Pacific's Empresses on around 4.30 minutes.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

poseidon9 said:


> Not to forget that there is one of the Canadian Pacific's Empresses on around 4.30 minutes.


Yes, The ENGLAND or the BRITAIN.

To see more of the BLACK PRINCE... or is it the WATCH or the JUPITER... "DOCTOR AT SEA" Good laughs!


----------



## poseidon9

Must be the Empress of England as the Empress of Britain became the Greek Queen Anna Maria already in 1964 and the film was done in 1970.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Spot on! QAM looked best in Greek Line livery.


----------



## shinz

Thanks Stephen, I rather thought it had the look of a Bugsier tug but maybe the angle, it appeared smaller than I thought Baltic should have looked. Good workman like looking vessels. You wouldn't know what that is behind her in the first photo perhaps? 
Steve.


Stephen J. Card said:


> Steve
> 
> Here you go. Bugsier 1969-built. BALTIC. O.N. 6926048. Only one is this class.
> 
> Stephen
> 
> View attachment 686104


----------

